# U.S. Rubber Co. Tire Resurrection



## 47jchiggins (Sep 16, 2015)

I am wondering if there is a way to get some elasticity back into there petrified tires?

I posted here because I originally thought the bike was a 34-35, (see Elgin Redbirds in post 1933 forum)but it has been suggested that it is a 28. Any additional thoughts regarding the bike would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2015)

let them sit outside in the sun on a very hot day. I've done it before.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 16, 2015)

soak them in veggie oil first


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2015)

mre straightbar said:


> soak them in veggie oil first




baby oil.


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2015)

mre straightbar said:


> soak them in veggie oil first




baby oil.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 16, 2015)

baby veggie oil !!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2015)

How about peanut oil to support our local farmers?
Chris


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas, I have some mineral oil, I might give that a try along with some vista mine D. I will report back with the results.

Does anyone know how far back Elgin produced the Redbird ?

Todd


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 17, 2015)

Warm sunlight and oil of wintergreen.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 17, 2015)

I've used baby oil but in lotion form (Walmart's house brand) on rubber, vinyl with great results. I saturate and just let it soak in then use Meguiar's #40 to maintain the suppleness and sheen.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 6, 2015)

Eureka ! It worked! Catfish, your a genius ! A little mineral oil and some vitamin D and there you have it.

Now I need to figure out what to do......put the og tires back on for display only or put tires on that I can ride.......

Where can I get tires?

Suggestion........

Todd


----------



## Rebel_56 (Oct 6, 2015)

Man you're pulling out some awesome bikes. I have the same exact model but in maroon. I too was told I had a 1920s elgin single bar but turned out to be a 34/35. Post your serial number to narrow it down. Looks like your rear fender has a spacer for a 26 inch wheel correct? hoofhearted as well as a couple other guys that know these machines better then most evaluated mine and broke it down. There's alot of valuable information on that thread that can help yA out with info on yours. The only difference between ours is mine has a pillar type of dart on the top tube. Way Kool bike man.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 6, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> Man you're pulling out some awesome bikes. I have the same exact model but in maroon. I too was told I had a 1920s elgin single bar but turned out to be a 34/35. Post your serial number to narrow it down. Looks like your rear fender has a spacer for a 26 inch wheel correct? hoofhearted as well as a couple other guys that know these machines better then most evaluated mine and broke it down. There's alot of valuable information on that thread that can help yA out with info on yours. The only difference between ours is mine has a pillar type of dart on the top tube. Way Kool bike man.




Yes, 26"

Thanks Kenny,

Todd


----------



## Rambler (Oct 7, 2015)

Eureka ! It worked! Catfish, your a genius ! A little mineral oil and some vitamin D and there you have it.

Now I need to figure out what to do......put the og tires back on for display only or put tires on that I can ride.......

Where can I get tires?

Suggestion........

Todd

Robert Dean sells 28" single tube tires:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=ROBERT+DEAN


----------

